# In what area of Pattaya to invest in property for rental income ?



## Piet969 (Feb 29, 2012)

This is a question to expats in Pattaya.

Hello, I'm 44 years old - have visited Pattaya for 7 years now, and I want to invest in property in Pattaya the coming 10 years so to build up a rental property portfolio - and ultimately live from rental income in Pattaya. 

I'm looking to invest in property which is very common and very well suitable to rent out full 12 months. 

Given this focus - my questions are the following:
1. In what area of Pattaya should I invest to have most changes on 12 months occupation for a good average rental price (high season + low season) and why ? (Wong Amat - Central Pattaya - Pratumnak Hill - Jomtien) ?
2. What type of property is most comon for permanent rental occupation (studio - 1 bedroom - 2 bedroom) Why ?
3. Would this be a succesful plan (rental property portfolio in Pattaya) ? Why or why not ?
4. Is it easy or hard to find tenants in Pattaya ?
5. What is important for me to know (which I don't find on the internet as only insiders know) ?

I appreciate all your answers and views...


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Piet969 said:


> This is a question to expats in Pattaya.
> 
> Hello, I'm 44 years old - have visited Pattaya for 7 years now, and I want to invest in property in Pattaya the coming 10 years so to build up a rental property portfolio - and ultimately live from rental income in Pattaya.
> 
> ...


*If you are looking for investments in Pattaya, be sure that you can take care of it, rather than engaging an agent. *


----------

